# Διαταραχές Διάθεσης > Απώλεια, Πένθος >  Φοβάμαι και αρνούμαι να ζήσω μόνη

## somuchpain

Κοντεύουμε ένα χρόνο που τον έχασα. Ο έρωτας της ζωής μου. Δεν προλάβαμε να παντρευτούμε. Ένα τροχαίο με θύμα όλα μου τα όνειρα. Όλη μου τη ζωή. Είμαι 26 και νιώθω 76. Δεν είναι δίκαιο. Μονίμως αυτό σκέφτομαι. Πόσο να το φωνάξω και ποιος να με βοηθήσει; Γιατί εκείνος; Γιατί εμάς. Πριν την ενηλικίωση ήμασταν μαζί. Μέχρι το τέλος. Που πονάει τόσο. Είναι άδικο. Να τον αγαπάω τόσο και να μην μπορώ να τον αγκαλιάσω. Είναι άδικο.

----------


## the only peace I can find

Τι να σου πουμε κοπέλα μου, μη σου τύχει είναι. Καλή δύναμη μόνο και να μην έχεις άλλη τέτοια δυστυχία στη ζωή σου.

----------


## ΚΑΣΣΑΝΔΡΑ

Είναι σκληρό και άδικο και ο θάνατος αυτού που αγαπάμε είναι ό,τι πιο άσχημο μπορεί να μας συμβεί. Σκέψου όμως οτι ο άνθρωπος που σε αγάπησε θα ήθελε να είσαι καλά, να είσαι χαρούμενη. Κανείς από τους δύο δεν ήθελε να χωρίσετε με αυτό τον τρόπο, όμως όταν υποφέρεις εσύ σκέψου ότι μπορεί να υποφέρει κι εκείνος. Όταν πέθανε η μαμά μου έλεγα συνέχεια: "γιατί; Γιατί Θεέ μου;" ώσπου κάποιο βράδυ παρουσιάστηκε στον ύπνο μου, με χάιδεψε και μου είπε οτι κι εκείνη δεν ήθελε να "φύγει" αλλά αφού έγινε πρέπει να το δεχθώ και να ηρεμήσω. Μετά την ξαναείδα άλλες δύο φορές στον ύπνο μου, της έλεγα: "μαμά πέθανες και μου λείπεις πολύ" και κάθε φορά μου έλεγε: "δεν πειράζει παιδί μου, μην στεναχωριέσαι γιατί δεν το μπορώ, ηρέμησε. Εγώ θέλω να είσαι καλά" Νομίζω στεναχωρείς την ψυχούλα σου και την δική του όταν αισθάνεσαι απελπισία. Κι επίσης, οτι ο αγαπημένος σου το αισθάνεται και επειδή δεν μπορεί να κάνει κάτι για να το αλλάξει αυτό, αναστατώνεται και στεναχωριέται κι εκείνος από εκεί που βρίσκεται. Έχω την αίσθηση ότι οι αγαπημένοι μας που έχουν φύγει από τη ζωή θέλουν να ξέρουν ότι είμαστε καλά και οτι δεν στεναχωριόμαστε εξαιτίας τους και εξαιτίας του γεγονότος του θανάτου τους. Να λες: "Θα προσπαθήσω σήμερα να είμαι καλά για χάρη του, να είμαι χαρούμενη για να χαίρεται κι εκείνος να ξέρει και να βλέπει που είμαι καλά, θα το κάνω για χάρη του." 
Βάλτο σκοπό, να το σκέφτεσαι κάθε πρωί που ξυπνάς και θα δεις πόσο πιο καλά και πιο κοντά του θα τον αισθανθείς! Θα είναι σα να βρίσκεσαι μαζί του κι ας μην τον βλέπεις. Εγώ το έκανα αυτό, με βοήθησε πάρα πολύ και μου σταμάτησε αυτό το απαίσιο αίσθημα του κενού, της έλλειψης, της παγωμάρας του θανάτου. Έλεγα στον εαυτό μου: "τώρα που αισθάνομαι όμορφα το ξέρει, τώρα που γελάω χαίρεται γιατί με αγαπάει και θέλει να χαίρομαι." ή : "θα πάω μια εκδρομή για το χατίρι της μαμάς μου, να με βλέπει οτι αισθάνομαι ωραία", "ότι προσπαθώ να ζήσω κι όχι ότι σταμάτησε η ζωή μου εξαιτίας της, δεν το θα ήθελε αυτό".
Για δοκίμασέ το αυτό...

----------


## somuchpain

> Είναι σκληρό και άδικο και ο θάνατος αυτού που αγαπάμε είναι ό,τι πιο άσχημο μπορεί να μας συμβεί. Σκέψου όμως οτι ο άνθρωπος που σε αγάπησε θα ήθελε να είσαι καλά, να είσαι χαρούμενη. Κανείς από τους δύο δεν ήθελε να χωρίσετε με αυτό τον τρόπο, όμως όταν υποφέρεις εσύ σκέψου ότι μπορεί να υποφέρει κι εκείνος. Όταν πέθανε η μαμά μου έλεγα συνέχεια: "γιατί; Γιατί Θεέ μου;" ώσπου κάποιο βράδυ παρουσιάστηκε στον ύπνο μου, με χάιδεψε και μου είπε οτι κι εκείνη δεν ήθελε να "φύγει" αλλά αφού έγινε πρέπει να το δεχθώ και να ηρεμήσω. Μετά την ξαναείδα άλλες δύο φορές στον ύπνο μου, της έλεγα: "μαμά πέθανες και μου λείπεις πολύ" και κάθε φορά μου έλεγε: "δεν πειράζει παιδί μου, μην στεναχωριέσαι γιατί δεν το μπορώ, ηρέμησε. Εγώ θέλω να είσαι καλά" Νομίζω στεναχωρείς την ψυχούλα σου και την δική του όταν αισθάνεσαι απελπισία. Κι επίσης, οτι ο αγαπημένος σου το αισθάνεται και επειδή δεν μπορεί να κάνει κάτι για να το αλλάξει αυτό, αναστατώνεται και στεναχωριέται κι εκείνος από εκεί που βρίσκεται. Έχω την αίσθηση ότι οι αγαπημένοι μας που έχουν φύγει από τη ζωή θέλουν να ξέρουν ότι είμαστε καλά και οτι δεν στεναχωριόμαστε εξαιτίας τους και εξαιτίας του γεγονότος του θανάτου τους. Να λες: "Θα προσπαθήσω σήμερα να είμαι καλά για χάρη του, να είμαι χαρούμενη για να χαίρεται κι εκείνος να ξέρει και να βλέπει που είμαι καλά, θα το κάνω για χάρη του." 
> Βάλτο σκοπό, να το σκέφτεσαι κάθε πρωί που ξυπνάς και θα δεις πόσο πιο καλά και πιο κοντά του θα τον αισθανθείς! Θα είναι σα να βρίσκεσαι μαζί του κι ας μην τον βλέπεις. Εγώ το έκανα αυτό, με βοήθησε πάρα πολύ και μου σταμάτησε αυτό το απαίσιο αίσθημα του κενού, της έλλειψης, της παγωμάρας του θανάτου. Έλεγα στον εαυτό μου: "τώρα που αισθάνομαι όμορφα το ξέρει, τώρα που γελάω χαίρεται γιατί με αγαπάει και θέλει να χαίρομαι." ή : "θα πάω μια εκδρομή για το χατίρι της μαμάς μου, να με βλέπει οτι αισθάνομαι ωραία", "ότι προσπαθώ να ζήσω κι όχι ότι σταμάτησε η ζωή μου εξαιτίας της, δεν το θα ήθελε αυτό".
> Για δοκίμασέ το αυτό...


Μα νιώθω ότι είναι λες και θα προδώσω τη σχέση μας με το να συνεχίσω να ζω. Προτιμώ να μην κάνω τίποτα γιατί δεν θέλω νέες εμπειρίες χωρίς εκείνον. Θέλω να κοιμηθώ και να περάσει η ζωή μου να τον ξαναδώ. Δεν θέλω να τον βλέπω ύπνο μου. Με πονάει να ξυπνάω και να μην είναι εδώ. Μακάρι να μην τον στεναχωρω. Αλλά το ξέρει. Το ήξερε πάντα ότι χωρίς εκείνον δεν ξέρω να ζω. Και δεν μπορώ. Ευχαριστώ πάρα πολύ για την απάντηση σου.

----------


## spiros1981

να εισαι σιγουρη οτι και αυτος θα ειναι ευτυχισμενος αν σε δει να συνεχιζεις την ζωη σου.αμα σε αγαπουσε,αυτο θα ειναι το μονο που θα θελει.να σε δει ξανα ευτυχισμενη!

----------


## δελφίνι

Ο χρόνος είναι ο καλύτερος γιατρός! Κάποτε θα το ξεπεράσεις να είσαι σίγουρη θα βρεις νέο ταίρι και θα συνεχίσεις την ζωή σου. Αλλοίμονο σε αυτούς που φεύγουνε...

----------


## spiros1981

> Ο χρόνος είναι ο καλύτερος γιατρός! Κάποτε θα το ξεπεράσεις να είσαι σίγουρη θα βρεις νέο ταίρι και θα συνεχίσεις την ζωή σου. Αλλοίμονο σε αυτούς που φεύγουνε...


αλλοιμονο σε αυτους που μενουν πισω,κοπελια!!!

----------


## Deleted-member-18-05-2015

Αλοιμονο σε αυτους που μενουν και πονανε...

Τι να πω..? Κουραγιο.. Σιγουρα δεν θα περασει αυτος ο πονος αλλα καποια στιγμη θα μαλακωσει και θα νιωσεις την αναγκη να συνεχισεις την ζωη σου.

----------


## ΚΑΣΣΑΝΔΡΑ

Somuchpain, για κάποιο λόγο θα πρέπει να ζήσουμε τις ζωές μας εμείς στερούμενοι αυτούς που τις δίνουν νόημα. Σε καταλαβαίνω απόλυτα. Εκτός από την απώλεια της μητέρας μου και πολλές θλιβερές καταστάσεις που πέρασα είχα και μία άλλη πιο οδυνηρή απώλεια που δεν θέλω να την περιγράψω γιατί θα καταρρεύσω για καναδυό μήνες και δεν το μπορώ. Σκέψου οτι αυτό που περνάς τώρα το έχουν βιώσει, το βιώνουν και θα το βιώσουν πάρα πολλοί άνθρωποι στον κόσμο, τον πόνο του θανάτου, τον υπέρτατο πόνο! Λες, μακάρι να γυρνούσα το χρόνο πίσω, τί νόημα έχει η ζωή μου, ή να μην είχα γεννηθει καλύτερα. Επίσης,πριν μερικούς μήνες έχασα και τον πρώτο μου εξάδελφο, από καρκίνο στο κεφάλι. Η μητέρα του (θεία μου) καταλαβαίνεις... Η γυναίκα του μπορώ να πω ακόμη χειρότερα, ήταν πολύ ερωτευμένο ζευγάρι και περνάει αυτό που περνάς κι εσύ, συν τις οικονομικές δυσκολίες (άνεργη με δύο παιδιά και τα δάνεια να τρέχουν). Δηλαδή αυτό που θέλω να σου εξηγήσω είναι οτι συμβαίνει και είναι πολύ συχνό, είναι μέσα στη ζωή των περισσοτέρων ανθρώπων. Μακάρι να μπορούσα να σου δώσω λίγη παρηγοριά αλλά αυτό είναι δύσκολο και το ξέρω. Απλά, νομίζω οτι μπορείς σιγά σιγά να λες στον εαυτό σου οτι κι άλλοι πολλοί το ζουν αυτό που ζω εγώ, πονάνε όπως κι εγώ και το αντέχουν, άρα μπορώ να το αντέξω κι εγώ! Θα πρέπει ίσως να συμβουλευτείς κι έναν ψυχολόγο, μην πάθεις κατάθλιψη γιατί μετά θα είναι δύσκολα τα πράγματα. Επίσης,φρόντισε να προστατεύσεις τον εαυτό σου από την πολλή στεναχώρια, μην αρρωστήσεις στο τέλος. Έχεις υποχρέωση να προστατεύσεις και να φροντίσεις τον εαυτό σου. Δεν θα ήθελε ο αγαπημένος σου να πάθεις κακό, θα στεναχωριόταν πολύ. Επίσης, σκέψου και τους άλλους ανθρώπους γύρω σου που σε αγαπάνε και που για χάρη τους πρέπει να προσπαθήσεις να είσαι καλά (γονείς, αδέλφια, φίλους, συγγενείς). Πόσο θα στεναχωριούνται να σε βλέπουν να βουλιάζεις στην θλίψη και να μην θέλεις να ζήσεις! Γι αυτούς που αγαπάς και σε αγαπάνε, κάνε μία προσπάθεια λοιπόν.

----------


## somuchpain

Από την πρώτη στιγμή που έφυγε ήξερα ότι θα χρειαστώ ψυχολόγο αλλά συνέχεια το αναβάλλω. Δεν θέλω να πάω και να μου πει ότι πρέπει να το αποδεχτώ. Φοβάμαι πολύ ότι μπορεί να με πληγώσει με κάτι που θα πει. Ειλικρινά θα προτιμούσα να είχα φύγει εγώ κι εκείνος να ήταν εδώ. Είχε ένα λαμπρό μέλλον και τόσα όνειρα. Και ήταν γεννημένος να γίνει μπαμπάς. Αλλά δεν προλάβαμε. 
Αυτοί που μένουν πίσω και πονάνε και αλλάζουν και υποφέρουν και πονάνε και τους γύρω τους...αυτοί ξέρω πως νιώθουν. Και θα προτιμούσα να μην μάθω ποτέ αυτόν τον πόνο. 
Ήμουν τυχερή ως τώρα και σε κάθε τούρτα γενεθλίων έκανα ευχή να είμαι ευτυχισμένη. Αυτό ήθελα μόνο. Και δεν θυμάμαι καν τι είναι αυτό. Το ηλίθιο μυαλό μου έχει μπλοκάρει τις όμορφες αναμνήσεις μάλλον και μου επιτρέπει να θυμηθώ μόνο τι κακές. Ίσως γιατί δεν το αντέχω. Εκείνες τις στιγμές που συνειδητοποιώ ότι έχει φύγει μου κόβεται η ανάσα. Εκεί χάνομαι. Μακάρι να μην γνωρίζε κάνεις αυτήν την πλευρά της ζωής. Ήθελα κι άλλα χρόνια μαζί του. Λίγες αγκαλιές ακόμα... Μα τι λέω. Ποτέ δεν θα μου ήταν λίγες αγκαλιές ακόμα αρκετές.

----------


## ΚΑΣΣΑΝΔΡΑ

Από μια άποψη όμως είσαι τυχερή που γνώρισες την αληθινή αγάπη. Αγαπήθηκες και αγάπησες βαθιά και ειλικρινά όπως καταλαβαίνω και αυτό δεν είναι λίγο. Προσπάθησε αυτό να το κρατήσεις ως κάτι πολύτιμο και θετικό στη ζωή σου και να είσαι ευγνώμων γι αυτό. Επίσης, μην υποτιμάς καθόλου και μην παραβλέπεις και την ύπαρξη των άλλων ανθρώπων γύρω σου που σε αγαπούν και είναι έτοιμοι να κάνουν το παν για να ανακουφίσουν λίγο τον πόνο σου και να σου προσφέρουν χαρά. 
Κι όπως και να χει το πράγμα, κι επειδή συνεχίζουμε να ζούμε εμείς που έχουμε μείνει πίσω, με τα κομμάτια μιας ζωής θρυμματισμένης στα χέρια μας, θα πρέπει κάτι να κάνουμε. Κάπως να ζήσουμε, δεν συμφωνείς; Μπορεί να μην θέλεις πλέον τίποτα, και ξέρω (από τον εαυτό μου) ότι τίποτα δεν έχει νόημα για σένα και ότι πονάς και σου λείπει αφάνταστα, όμως κάτι πρέπει να γίνει για αρχή ώστε να ανακουφιστείς λίγο από τον μεγάλο σου πόνο. Μην το καθυστερείς λοιπόν και μην διστάζεις να πάς σε έναν ψυχολόγο κι αν διαπιστώσεις οτι δεν σου κάνει πηγαίνεις σε κάποιον άλλον. Και σιγά σιγά θα βρεις τη γαλήνη σου κορίτσι μου, θα ηρεμήσεις. Είναι νωρίς ακόμα, κάνε υπομονή...

----------


## φλοκ

Κριμα συλλυπητηρια.

----------


## ντολορ

γεια σου κοριτσι ...λυπαμαι πολυ γ αυτο που εγινε ..σε καταλαβαινω πολυ καλα κ εγω εχασα τον ανθρωπο μου ανηλικη ακομη..τον αντρα που με λατρευε και φωτιζε την ζωη μου τον εναν κ μοναδικο ανθρωπο πουυ αγαπησα καναμε ονειρα να παντρευτουμε κ ειμασταν μαζι μονο λιγους μηνες ..εμενα η ζωη μου αυτοι οι μηνες ηταν μετα πεθανα ζω στο σκοταδι χρονια τωρα χωρις να γελαω ..ξερω πως ειναι ν χανεις το αλλο σου μισο χωρις να το χεις επιλεξει ουτε εσυ ουτε ο αλλος ..αν θες μιλαμε σε πρμην..

----------


## ασπασια

πως εισαι σημερα κοριτσι μου ?γραφω ολες αυτες τις μερες πολλα για να μου περναει ο πονος εγω εχασα το ταιρι μου που ειμασταν 30 χρονια μαζι και ερωτευμενοι ακομα ειναι πολυ σκληρο και για σενα αλλα να σκεψου και μενα τι περναω τωρα προσπαθησε να συνεχισεις τη ζωη σου

----------


## αλεξανδρος_77

kaλα κανεις συνεχισε.

----------


## deleted-member-09-05-2016

somuchpain Δεν ξερω τι να πω για να σε παρηγορησω...ειναι τοσο σκληρο αυτο που περνας.Σου ευχομαι κουραγιο,δυναμη και υπομονη.Αν δεις οτι χρειαζεσαι βοηθεια ψυχιατρου η ψυχολογου καλο θα ηταν να πας.Αυτο που περασες ειναι μεγαλο σοκ και πολυ δυσκολο.

----------


## Macgyver

> αλλοιμονο σε αυτους που μενουν πισω,κοπελια!!!




Εδω θα συμφωνησω .

----------


## somuchpain

Καλησπέρα... Δεν έχουν αλλάξει αυτά που νιώθω δυστυχώς. Τα κρύβω πιο καλά όμως πια. Νιώθω ότι έχει καταστραφεί η ζωή μου και δυστυχώς όντως έχει καταστραφεί. Δεν θα ζήσω πότε με αυτόν που θέλω. Αλλά βλέπω όλους τους άλλους γύρω μου να κάνουν όσα θέλουν πραγματικότητα, ενώ εμείς δεν τα καταφέραμε πότε. Δεν θα καταλάβω ποτέ το γιατί.

Ακόμα μέσα μου φωνάζω γιατί. Γιατί εκείνος; Γιατί εμάς; Πέρασε ένας χρόνος και 6 μήνες και πάμε για 7. Πόσο μου λείπει, πραγματικά δεν περιγράφεται. Είναι τρομακτικό να ξυπνάω το πρωί και να ξέρω ότι πρέπει να πάω στο κοιμητήριο για να είμαι κοντά του. 

Η αλήθεια είναι ότι εύχομαι να τον συναντήσω σύντομα. Πιστεύω ότι δεν έχω πολύ ζωή ακόμη. Δεν νομίζω ότι γίνεται να είμαστε χωριστά. 
Θέλω να φύγω μακριά ακόμα και από την οικογένειά μου. Τους αγαπώ αλήθεια. Αλλά δεν αντέχω να τους βλέπω όλους να προχωράνε. Είχαμε κι εμείς τόσα όνειρα, τόσα σχέδια... Δεν αντέχω να είμαι γύρω από τη ζωή που έχασα. Εύχομαι να φύγω μακριά μια μέρα. Μια αμνησία ίσως να με βοηθούσε. Αλλά πώς γίνεται να ξεχάσω αυτό του το χαμόγελο; Πόσο ερωτευμένη γίνεται να είμαι ακόμα και τώρα... Πόσο άδικη είναι η ζωή.

----------


## soking

κοπελια συλληπητηρια καταρχην.ο θανατος ειναι ο χειροτερος χωρισμος γιατι χανεις καθε ευκαιρια επανασυνδεσης κ σιγουρα δε θα εχουν μεσολαβησει καυγαδες,απιστια κτλ που οδηγησαν στον χωρισμο ωστε να μπορεσεις να απομυθοποιησεις τον αλλον.αυτη τη στιγμη λογικο να θεωρεις πως ηταν ο τελειος,το αλλο σου μισο κτλ αλλα νομιζω πως πιεζεσαι πολυ να γινεις ευτυχισμενη χωρις αυτον.ειναι ακομη συντομο κ σε συμβουλευω να πενθησεις.ναι να κλαψεις οσο περισσοτερο μπορεις.χωρις να σε νοιαζει πως θα ησασταν,αν οι αλλοι προχωρανε κτλ.απλα πενθησε την απωλεια.αργα η γρηγορα θα συνελθεις.ειναι μαλλον το μονο θεμα που πραγματικα ο χρονος ειναι ο καλυτερος γιατρος.εχασα μικρος τον πατερα μου κ εκανα τις ιδιες σκεψεις γιατι σε μενα,γιατι αυτον.ολοι μου ελεγαν για τον χρονο.δε το καταλαβαινα ωσπου μια μερα επαψε να με ενοχλει η απωλεια.δεν τον ξεχασα κ ακομη με ενοχλει οταν ακουω τη λεξη ''μπαμπα'' αλλα δεν εχω την ιδια θλιψη οπως τον πρωτο καιρο.παρε τον χρονο σου να πενθησεις λοιπον κ σιγα σιγα βρες δυναμη απο τους φιλους κ την οικογενεια σου.αν κ δε το συνιστω γιατι πιστευω πολυ στη δυναμη της οικογενειας κ των φιλων, οταν νιωσεις καλυτερα κ με πιο καθαρη σκεψη σκεψου τη πιθανοτητα να κανεις μια νεα αρχη καπου αλλου.νεα πολη,νεα εργασια,νεα εσυ.

----------


## somuchpain

Βασικά εγώ το αντίθετο του ευτυχισμένη θα έλεγα ότι προσπαθώ. Ούτε καν βγαίνω από το σπίτι πέρα από το κοιμητήριο και την πεθερά μου ή όταν είναι ανάγκη κάποια αναγκαστική οικογενειακή επίσκεψη. Μετά από 1 χρόνο και 7 μήνες κλαίω ακόμα σχεδόν κάθε μέρα. Είναι εξουθενωτικό και δεν αντέχεται. Θέλω να φύγω για να μην με κρίνει κανείς. Όλοι θέλουν να βγάλω τα μαύρα αλλά εγώ δεν μπορώ. Δεν ξέρω τι να κάνω αλλά δεν μπορώ. Είμαι η μόνη που δεν δουλεύω και νιώθω να Περισσεύω. Θέλω να αντέχω να ξυπνάω το πρωί, σίγουρα δεν πιστεύω ότι θα γίνω ευτυχισμένη πότε ξανά. Όχι την ευτυχία που ένιωσα με εκείνον. Όσοι με βλέπουν σε παλιές φωτογραφίες δεν με αναγνωρίζουν. Οπότε τις βλέπω λέω εκείνη η κοπέλα... Για τον ίδιο μου τον εαυτό. Δεν είμαι πια εκείνη η κοπέλα. Και είναι πολύ άδικο. Παρά πολύ άδικο. Το λάθος κάποιου άλλου να καταστρέψει τη δική μου ζωή.

----------


## Cicada

> Βασικά εγώ το αντίθετο του ευτυχισμένη θα έλεγα ότι προσπαθώ. Ούτε καν βγαίνω από το σπίτι πέρα από το κοιμητήριο και την πεθερά μου ή όταν είναι ανάγκη κάποια αναγκαστική οικογενειακή επίσκεψη. Μετά από 1 χρόνο και 7 μήνες κλαίω ακόμα σχεδόν κάθε μέρα. Είναι εξουθενωτικό και δεν αντέχεται. Θέλω να φύγω για να μην με κρίνει κανείς. Όλοι θέλουν να βγάλω τα μαύρα αλλά εγώ δεν μπορώ. Δεν ξέρω τι να κάνω αλλά δεν μπορώ. Είμαι η μόνη που δεν δουλεύω και νιώθω να Περισσεύω. Θέλω να αντέχω να ξυπνάω το πρωί, σίγουρα δεν πιστεύω ότι θα γίνω ευτυχισμένη πότε ξανά. Όχι την ευτυχία που ένιωσα με εκείνον. Όσοι με βλέπουν σε παλιές φωτογραφίες δεν με αναγνωρίζουν. Οπότε τις βλέπω λέω εκείνη η κοπέλα... Για τον ίδιο μου τον εαυτό. Δεν είμαι πια εκείνη η κοπέλα. Και είναι πολύ άδικο. Παρά πολύ άδικο. Το λάθος κάποιου άλλου να καταστρέψει τη δική μου ζωή.


Ασχημο πράγμα η απώλεια και όχι η απλή απουσία. Είσαι μπροστά σε ένα κόστος και καλεισαι να το αντέξεις και να το χειριστείς. Δεν ξέρω γιατί σε σένα αλλά κάποιος μου είχε πει κάποτε ότι στην ζωή μας μας έρχονται πράγματα που μπορούμε να τα αντεξουμε. Φαίνεται πως είσαι ένας άνθρωπος δυνατός και πως για να ζεις κάτι τέτοιο σημαίνει ότι μπορείς να καταφέρεις να το αφήσεις πίσω σου. Μακάρι η ζωη να ήταν απλή , ευχάριστη και δίκαιη για όλους μας αλλά δεν είναι. Ψυχική υγεία δεν είναι η χαρά και η ευτυχία. Ψυχική υγεία είναι να περπατάς σε ένα τεντωμένο σκοινί μπορώντας να κρατήσεις τις ισορροπίες! Σου εύχομαι ολόψυχα να βρεις την ψυχική σου υγεία και σκέψου πως όλα στην ζωή μας έρχονται για να μας διδάξουν κάτι. Ακόλουθα τα σημάδια. Ζήσε την μαυρίλα όσο κρατήσει και μην αισθάνεσαι ότι χρωστάς τίποτα σε κανέναν. Όταν μπορέσεις να σηκωθείς στα ποδια σ θα το κάνεις . Όμως μην παραιτεισαι βρε κοπέλα μου! Σήκω κλάψε γονάτισε και ξανασηκω! !!Έχεις κάθε δικαίωμα να έχεις οργή και απορίες αλλά κανείς δεν θα σου απαντήσει αν όχι εσύ και κάνεις δεν θα σε βοηθήσει αν όχι εσύ! Φιλιά πολλά και αγάπη!

----------


## ironman

να θυμασαι οτι εφυγε απο την ζωη ευτυχισμενος ξεροντας οτι τον αγαπας θα ειναι δυσκολο να τον ξεπερασεις γιατι πολυ απλα δεν θελεις να τον ξεπερασεις ουτε να τον ξεχασεις θα νοιωθεις οτι τον προδιδεις καλη δυναμη ευχομαι

----------


## somuchpain

Έχω μια κακή βραδιά απόψε. Νιώθω ένα βάρος, τεράστιο. 
Παλεύω καιρό να βρω δουλειά και έχω πολλές πιθανότητες να πάρω μια δουλειά που θα ήθελα να κάνω. Όχι τόσο γιατί μου αρέσει αλλά γιατί μου παρέχει αυτά που θέλω. Τα αυτονόητα. Χάρηκα όταν με πήραν τηλέφωνο. Μετά από καιρό ένιωσα ότι χάρηκα. Έχω περάσει αρκετές απογοητεύσεις σε αυτόν τον τομέα και πραγματικά χρειαζόμουν ένα καλό νέο. Πήγα, δοκίμασα και φυσικά αγχωθηκα αλλά γύρισα ανεβασμένη. Αγχωμένη εντελώς αλλά με ένα θετικό συναίσθημα. 
Μέχρι που νύχτωσε ρε γαμώτο. Νιώθω ότι αν πιάσω αυτή τη δουλειά θα παγιδευτώ εδώ. Και θέλω να φύγω μακριά. Αλλά δεν έχω που να πάω. Δεν μπορώ να φύγω χωρίς τίποτα. Μακάρι να με προσλάβουν αλλά πείτε μου κι εσείς, τι ζωή είναι αυτή; Να ξαπλώνω και να απορώ ποιο το νοημα; Πω πω! Έχω την υπόλοιπη ζωή μου μπροστά μου να μου λείπει τόσο; Τι άδικο που είναι. Τι δύσκολη που είναι η ζωή. Πόσο τυχεροί είστε όσοι έχετε μια αγκαλιά. Ελπίζω να την αξιοποιείτε και να μην κοιμάστε πλάτη πλάτη τα βραδια. Τον αγαπάω τόσο πολύ που με σκοτώνει. Η απουσία του με σκοτώνει.

----------

